

Ask HN: Pick a city, any city - bcarlson

So, hypothetically... let&#x27;s say you find yourself a divorced father, nearly 40 years old, who has sole-custody of a seven year old son(his mother just moved 1000+ miles away), you are a technical architect, and have a job where you work from home 100%. You are free to move anywhere in the nation (USA), and your hobbies are sailing, hot rods and fixing up houses.<p>Where would you move that has great schools, large lakes&#x2F;ocean, scenery, reasonable cost of living  (buy a ~2000-ish sq ft home for around  $250k)?<p>You have family on both east and west coast, along with family in Minnesota and Nebraska.<p>If it matters, you currently live in a north suburb of Dallas, TX.<p>Where do you move, hypothetically of course?
======
adt2bt
Portland is not bad. The winters are rainy and by the city can be expensive,
but it's fairly relaxed and is close to absolutely gorgeous scenery.

Southeastern Virginia (York County and some of Virginia Beach) have some good
schools and decently cheap housing.

Carolinas, Delaware, Florida have some nice spots.

Some parts of Maryland may fit the bill.

The Great Lakes areas are options too, if you're OK with colder winters.

------
jeffmould
North or South Carolina, Delaware, Florida (advantage Florida to no state
income tax. Although summers in south Florida can be miserable with humidity.)

North Carolina is probably one of the nicest states I have lived in. Loved it
there and would go back in a heart beat given the right opportunity. Lots to
do and easy drive to lots of other activities.

------
madcaptenor
I can see the Atlanta area working for you, although we do not have ocean.
(But we have lakes.)

------
hamoperator
San Diego or one of its adjoining suburbs.

